# Sapphire 9600XT Fireblade Voltmods



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2004)

Show article


----------



## Anthony (Sep 3, 2004)

I have this card, Maybe ill get my old man to solder it, seeing as thats his job. Where can i find more information about this?


----------



## chester (Jan 27, 2005)

*~>X<~*

Nice job.Only pics i can find online for this mod.You show the pics with the arrows for the rt9202 mod in a different spot than u have the actual mod.Does it matter which rt9202 u use on the gpu mod?I did the pencil mod for the vdd mod and get  2.9 at the readout point.the card has samsung 2.8 ns rated for 350 mhz.I can only do 357 stable.Ive ran this card 575 357 constant for about 2 yrs.will the other 2 mods allow me much more?There are morew pics of this card athttp://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=680544#post680544



                                           p.s. always interested.


----------



## Saliman (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for the reference, its been a big help

btw, the arrows pointing to the gpu voltage regulator on the first picture are wrong, the second one is the correct.


----------

